# My fourth carving and my third log started in April 2012



## karen936 (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 236803
View attachment 236802
View attachment 236801
My latest and I am proud. Anyone can do this if your heart is in it. Thanks to this site for helping me get my saw questions answered. I posted else where but may have gotten lost in the old topic. Thanks again, my new friends.View attachment 236800

Advice is always welcome


----------



## BCF250sd (May 4, 2012)

Awsome work :smile2:


----------



## derwoodii (May 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Nice work



Thanks although this is really hard work, I'm loving it. Thanks again all.


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2012)

BCF250sd said:


> Awsome work :smile2:


Thank you so much.


----------



## MacLaren (May 4, 2012)

Congrats. Thats fantastic work. A labour of love......


----------



## karen936 (May 4, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Congrats. Thats fantastic work. A labour of love......



Thank you never knew I had it in me.


----------



## Boydt8 (May 7, 2012)

*Cool*



karen936 said:


> View attachment 236803
> View attachment 236802
> View attachment 236801
> My latest and I am proud. Anyone can do this if your heart is in it. Thanks to this site for helping me get my saw questions answered. I posted else where but may have gotten lost in the old topic. Thanks again, my new friends.View attachment 236800
> ...



That is some nice work! You should be proud of yourself.
We have a Pow-wow coming up next month, and eagles are great attractors.


----------



## karen936 (May 7, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> That is some nice work! You should be proud of yourself.
> We have a Pow-wow coming up next month, and eagles are great attractors.



Thank you whats a Pow Wow?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2012)

*Made a short video for fun*

Thanks for all the nice comments.

Animoto - My Animoto Video

Maybe this will help someone trying to carve one. I looked at lots of youtube videos and lots of drawings from yahoo online. Drawings seem to help me understand how to carve better. Hope this helps someone else. Thanks all.


----------

